

Quiet Subdivision Is Home to a Booming N.F.L. Blog - dpapathanasiou
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/11/21/sports/football/21florio.html?_r=1&hpw

======
dpapathanasiou
Interesting in how a one-man blog, originally a sideline activity, became an
important media property associated with NBC Sports.

